# decompression DMG



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2002)

comment puis je faire pour decompresser des fichiers.dmg sur MAc os 9,1
Merci beaucoup


----------



## JediMac (17 Janvier 2002)

Je crois bien que tu ne peux pas. Les .dmg sont pour Mac OS X, il me semble...


----------

